
Worker-Owned Apps Are Trying to Fix the Gig Economy's Exploitation - DoreenMichele
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa75a8/worker-owned-apps-are-trying-to-fix-the-gig-economys-exploitation
======
JMTQp8lwXL
If some subsection of the workers owned the app, they would want to collect
rents just as Uber, Lyft, etc. do.

The concept of all the workers owning the app is amorphous. How does that work
when Uber's churn rate on drivers is quite high? It's a constantly shifting
pool of gig economy workers.

I don't disagree with the premise that there are problems in the gig economy:
there are. But the gig workers owning the app just doesn't make sense.

------
m463
I think this is kind of nice.

Maybe someone is an uber driver. Next time you want to ride with the same guy,
you use his app and he gets more of a cut.

This is like a taxi driver giving you his business card and calling him
directly next time.

(I also think about worker ondership of the means of production)

